# Show me your monitor setup and how you distribute windows across them



## thevisi0nary (Jun 5, 2022)

I’ve been itching to upgrade from my single 32” for some time, but get continually caught in analysis paralysis. Not sure if I want to go for a single large 43”, a 38” ultra wide, or if simply augmenting my 32” with two smaller monitors is best (I usually prefer a single monitor).

Would love to see people’s monitor arrangement and how they distribute windows across them while working. Things such as where you put your main arrange window, the midi editor, your fx windows, video playback window. That sort of thing.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 5, 2022)

It’s a personal choice. Some get used to one monitor but I must have two to work but have three 😀


----------



## SyMTiK (Jun 5, 2022)

I personally have a 49 inch Viotek monitor with a 60 inch Amazon TV. It is a *bit* overkill but Its the equivalent of having two 27 inch monitors without the bezel which I like. I really like the curve, I find it very comfortable to look at for long periods of time and it has multiple options for screen arrangement. I typically have arrangement window on left and mixer on right, and picture on the TV. Sometimes I will interchange the picture and the mixer.

I lucked out and got my monitor for a steal as a b stock item, I paid 650 for it. Sadly most good options on the market are a good deal more than 1000 dollars and I don't know that I would recommend it for full price for best workflow, but they are pretty common to find on sale or B stock/open box. I won't lie though, it is f***ing awesome to look at (and play games on) and I am big about how my workspace makes me feel and for that alone I quite enjoy my obnoxiously large monitor.

One setup I have been seeing a lot lately is a quad monitor setup of an uncurved widescreen monitor around 38 inches on the desk angled up at you, two (or three) 27 inch dual displays above it, and then a TV above those. In the future I would consider trying this setup, I do think that having the arrangement window front and center, with mixer and picture right above that on the dual displays keeps everything in pretty comfortable viewing distance when working. The problem with running picture exclusively off the big screen I find is that pretty much any way I arrange it, I will get neck strain looking at it for extended periods of time and the screen is out of my peripheral vision which can make it tough to keep looking back and forth while working on something.

I will say though, that you absolutely do not "need" tons of monitors, but I think at least having two monitors (or one big enough to function as two) can really improve workflow in my opinion, especially if working on picture. If you prefer having one monitor, I do think the 49 inch is worth the consideration because of its ability to function well as either one or two monitors.


----------



## FireGS (Jun 5, 2022)

This is how I distribute windows on my monitors.


----------



## timprebble (Jun 5, 2022)

"Lawful evil" for me, although upper screen is a large TV and wall mounted.


----------



## Bron (Jun 6, 2022)

Chaotic good for me.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## holywilly (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## brek (Jun 6, 2022)

My 43" and 24" setup is fine, but I personally would prefer a 32" plus two or three 24" monitors. I really only appreciate the full size of the 43" for media consumption. Working in Cubase/Dorico/Pro Tools, it involves too much head turning and adjusting. 

I have a fair amount of custom window setups, partially shown below - but, to me, there is something appealing about having different workspaces on physically different displays. 

One thing I have to say, is that any setup that does not involve horizontal symmetry is a non starter. I know many people make it work, but I always find myself cheating towards one side. In non-music applications this is bad enough, but it really throws off my stereo imaging while writing.


----------



## tmhuud (Jun 6, 2022)

SYNERGY works great for me.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 6, 2022)

synergy works great for me too! Actually, I Apple sharing these days, but I was using synergy before.


----------



## wcreed51 (Jun 6, 2022)

Swithced from 2 monitors to 1 40" a few years ago. Love it!


----------



## aelwyn (Jun 6, 2022)

Ha, I'm true neutral, I guess — I've never liked multiple displays at all: the bezels are too visually disruptive. And the older I get (45 now), the less I can deal with smaller displays... particularly with as dense as some software UIs are. Up until last year, I was using a 43" LG monitor, but then upgraded to a 48" LG OLED (the CX specifically; I think they're a couple generations past that now). I absolutely love it.

I think I'm spoiled on the size now. I could _maybe_ stomach going back to a 43" if I had to, but definitely no smaller. With this 48" display, my eyes are about 32" from the screen and everything's comfortable in 4K. I can see all corners without having to turn my head more than a couple degrees.

As far as windows, I've just got Cubase filling up the whole screen, and the layout's basically the default. I'm not only true neutral, I'm also boring. But at this size and resolution, it would be a cakewalk to make room for some additional panels, were I so inclined.

So, +1 for a single, large display. Also looks clean and is simpler from a cable management perspective.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 6, 2022)

I like this one big one for composing / notation, with the second above it for picture.

I have two other monitors, one for the PC sample-playback computers, and one for a Pro Tools setup, but you can't see them.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jun 6, 2022)

Main mixer, plug-in interface or picture in the large monitor (42”),
Daw on the 27” screen.

To be honest I would prefer Dual Monitors side by side, but the space doesn't allow it and it will block the speakers.






The post production setup has however more interesting layout that doesn't fit the alignment of D&D:
Picture on the left monitor, Pro Tools / NLE in the middle, mixer or waveform monitors on the pen display.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jun 6, 2022)

I have a single 24" 1080p monitor, I've had two at times but I've never actually needed the other for anything and usually just kept a browser in it


----------



## onnomusic (Jun 7, 2022)

JohnG said:


> I like this one big one for composing / notation, with the second above it for picture.
> 
> I have two other monitors, one for the PC sample-playback computers, and one for a Pro Tools setup, but you can't see them.


off topic but intrigued by your "other" monitors there? What speakers are these?


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jun 7, 2022)

easyrider said:


>


Definitely feeling the desire for 3 monitors, do ever experience neck strain with this setup?


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jun 7, 2022)

brek said:


> My 43" and 24" setup is fine, but I personally would prefer a 32" plus two or three 24" monitors. I really only appreciate the full size of the 43" for media consumption. Working in Cubase/Dorico/Pro Tools, it involves too much head turning and adjusting.
> 
> I have a fair amount of custom window setups, partially shown below - but, to me, there is something appealing about having different workspaces on physically different displays.
> 
> One thing I have to say, is that any setup that does not involve horizontal symmetry is a non starter. I know many people make it work, but I always find myself cheating towards one side. In non-music applications this is bad enough, but it really throws off my stereo imaging while writing.


I feel like the future plan option is the one I am veering towards as well. Seems to offer the most functional real estate.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 7, 2022)

thevisi0nary said:


> Definitely feeling the desire for 3 monitors, do ever experience neck strain with this setup?


No mate,

they are not that high up and tilted at an angle forward…


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jun 7, 2022)

aelwyn said:


> Ha, I'm true neutral, I guess — I've never liked multiple displays at all: the bezels are too visually disruptive. And the older I get (45 now), the less I can deal with smaller displays... particularly with as dense as some software UIs are. Up until last year, I was using a 43" LG monitor, but then upgraded to a 48" LG OLED (the CX specifically; I think they're a couple generations past that now). I absolutely love it.
> 
> I think I'm spoiled on the size now. I could _maybe_ stomach going back to a 43" if I had to, but definitely no smaller. With this 48" display, my eyes are about 32" from the screen and everything's comfortable in 4K. I can see all corners without having to turn my head more than a couple degrees.
> 
> ...


Ideally, I would love a single large monitor that had more than 4k resolution and had an aggressive curve. Say something like a 43-48 inch with 8k resolution. That would functionally be the same as 3 QHD monitors with double the vertical realestate.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jun 7, 2022)

JohnG said:


> I like this one big one for composing / notation, with the second above it for picture.
> 
> I have two other monitors, one for the PC sample-playback computers, and one for a Pro Tools setup, but you can't see them.


I've thought about trying this setup but feared I did not have enough depth behind the desk. Maybe I will try it anyway and see how it goes.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jun 7, 2022)

Thanks everyone for sharing it's legitimately helpful.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 7, 2022)

thevisi0nary said:


> I've thought about trying this setup but feared I did not have enough depth behind the desk. Maybe I will try it anyway and see how it goes.


It's an issue. Some people might have to add a little extension to the desk surface so the back leg of the screen is supported.


----------



## jmauz (Jun 7, 2022)

Middle and left screens are main DAW, right screen is main sample slave, big screen is video playback.

I also use 2 iPads (you can kind of see them) for TouchOSC and other shit.

I have another screen connected to the main DAW behind my drumkit.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Jul 20, 2022)

JohnG said:


> I like this one big one for composing / notation, with the second above it for picture.
> 
> I have two other monitors, one for the PC sample-playback computers, and one for a Pro Tools setup, but you can't see them.


do you write two time in the go, or you sinc daw and Sibelius in some way?

i dont know how comfortable it is, but functio this is the ideal setup, cause it is important to see the whole piece, or many pages of it


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Jul 20, 2022)

My office...


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Jul 20, 2022)

Nimrod7 said:


> Main mixer, plug-in interface or picture in the large monitor (42”),
> Daw on the 27” screen.
> 
> To be honest I would prefer Dual Monitors side by side, but the space doesn't allow it and it will block the speakers.
> ...


which are the names of these monitors?


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jul 20, 2022)

Emanuel Fróes said:


> which are the names of these monitors?


*In the studio: *

https://www.amazon.de/-/en/gp/product/B088BS1LMV/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (LG 27UN83A) (tilted on the front)
Philips BDM4350UC/00 (big one on the back)

*In the post setup:*

Left: LG 32UL950 
Center: Pro Display XDR
Right: XP Pen Artist Pro 24" Pen Display


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 20, 2022)

All you guys have such great looking studios 😯

I used to have 3 monitors: one for the tracks, one for the mixer and one for the piano roll/tools. The setup looked like @Jimbo 88 posted. Since they were all different sizes, they were a bit scattered on the desk which gave me some RSI issues. I now use 2 screens on top of each other. It works, but still miss the 3rd screen.


----------



## Dunshield (Jul 20, 2022)

I have:

- 3x identical Benq GW2870 monitors = 28" Full HD 1920 x 1080
- 1x 19" Acer, an old monitor off to the side for RME's totalmix window, I only use it for that

On the main 3 screens I always have:
- LEFT: Vienna Ensemble
- CENTER: Cubase arranger window
- RIGHT: Cubase mixer

Those 3 screens are mounted on Innovative 7500-1000 monitor arms.

Will add a 5th large monitor, where that grey monitor arm is. Something like a 60".

And actually my 6th output is wired to a beamer that I watch movies on.

My graphical card is a Gigabyte Vega 56 that has 6 seperate outs.


----------



## muk (Jul 21, 2022)

Only one monitor for me:






It's a 31.5' Dell S3220DGF. If I go any wider than that the monitor would cover my second set of loudspeakers, which I am using for my Atmos setup. I could set the speakers higher I guess. But like this the tweeters are at ear height.


----------



## AudioBrewers (Jul 21, 2022)

3 x LG FULL HD for everyday use
1 x Optoma Projector 4K for when needed


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 21, 2022)

muk said:


> Only one monitor for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice woodgrain theme you got going


----------



## muk (Jul 21, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Nice woodgrain theme you got going


Yeah, I like woodgrain!


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Jul 21, 2022)

Nimrod7 said:


> *In the studio: *
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/-/en/gp/product/B088BS1LMV/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (LG 27UN83A) (tilted on the front)
> Philips BDM4350UC/00 (big one on the back)
> ...




detail: i use the screen direct on digital piano , as it where the score (not above) i am the only i know that dies this. Later i show a photo. I am „classical tech-conservative“. I want to see the at least 3 pages of score and still the tracks on Logic Pro, no compromise...The question now is 40 vs 50 inches, whereas one let me split in 3 windows properly, and the other fits better on piano, but not with a proper orchestral page size (i guess). It should fit with the a3 paper proportions. the most comfortable scores


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 21, 2022)

Working with several monitors hurts my neck so... Simple  Looks like I am a "True Neutral", I like the sound of that.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 21, 2022)

Single 27inch 4k up front, mounted on an extendable arm, so it can be pushed back when I'm using the desk and pulled forward if I'm using the '88.

I've another (24 inch) monitor to the left which I don't have a specific role for. Often it's turned off, but I'll throw picture and tc on there if I'm doing media work.

Open laptop on the right.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Jul 21, 2022)

Nimrod7 said:


> Main mixer, plug-in interface or picture in the large monitor (42”),
> Daw on the 27” screen.
> 
> To be honest I would prefer Dual Monitors side by side, but the space doesn't allow it and it will block the speakers.
> ...


this wackon you use to handwrite scores is this? this is an idea i considered but found to bold to try, or did not get enough information that tells it would be a safe workflow. However i tried handwriting a piano score on ipad. Since i erase too much was a very good idea; but since i improvise fast and hate to write piano scores, just love to read…., i invested more in the „automation„ of this.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 21, 2022)

The one thing I don't get: are all of you short or having neck issues, because I see a lot of very (too) low monitors!


----------



## Anders Bru (Jul 21, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> Single 27inch 4k up front, mounted on an extendable arm, so it can be pushed back when I'm using the desk and pulled forward if I'm using the '88.
> 
> I've another (24 inch) monitor to the left which I don't have a specific role for. Often it's turned off, but I'll throw picture and tc on there if I'm doing media work.
> 
> Open laptop on the right.


I'm using a 27'' 1440p, and have been curious about upgrading to a 4k monitor, but am worried about things beeing too small on screen? How are you liking 27'' 4k?


----------



## muk (Jul 21, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> because I see a lot of very (too) low monitors!


Where I am from recommendation is to set the monitor so that your eyes are more on less on level with the top bezel of the screen. It's true, on some of the pictures the monitors seem to be lower than that.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 21, 2022)

I have 3, all different sizes and resolutions... I'm ready to ditch multiples and go with this at 3840x1600, plenty of real estate:






Dell UltraSharp 38 Curved USB-C Hub Monitor - U3821DW | Dell USA


Experience clarity, productivity and connectivity on this 38-inch ultrawide WQHD+ curved, USB-C hub monitor with 95% DCI-P3 color and integrated speakers.



www.dell.com





And then eventually a TV mounted above if I ever score a film which isn't likely.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 21, 2022)

Anders Bru said:


> I'm using a 27'' 1440p, and have been curious about upgrading to a 4k monitor, but am worried about things beeing too small on screen? How are you liking 27'' 4k?


It's fine - MacOS has good scaling options, so my onscreen elements are comparable in size to a 1080p display. There's just more screen estate to go around!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 21, 2022)

muk said:


> Where I am from recommendation is to set the monitor so that your eyes are more on less on level with the top bezel of the screen. It's true, on some of the pictures the monitors seem to be lower than that.


Same here, although I notice my posture improves when I set the top bezel just above that, say slightly above my eyebrows. On some of these set-ups, the top bezel are on chin level if it reaches even that.


----------



## AlphaCen (Jul 21, 2022)

My setup. 49” Ultrawide which I run in native resolution (5120x1440). I love it.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jul 21, 2022)

Emanuel Fróes said:


> this wackon you use to handwrite scores is this? this is an idea i considered but found to bold to try, or did not get enough information that tells it would be a safe workflow.


Not at all. This post setup has 30% audio and 70% other creative duties some of those require a pen tablet to get executed with accuracy.

so no notation in this pen display, I don’t think it will work at all.


----------



## Dunshield (Jul 21, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> The one thing I don't get: are all of you short or having neck issues, because I see a lot of very (too) low monitors!


Most photos of these setups are taken from a standing position. So the vantage point of the photo is looking down on the setup. In other words what you're calling out is an optical illusion.

It used to be that monitors were positioned too high, especially given some desk designs. That would strain the neck.

My screens are aligned with the top bezel sitting a little below eye height. No neck issues whatsoever. And it allows for the speakers to sit at the perfect height.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jul 21, 2022)

It makes me wonder, with how popular ultrawides and multiple monitors are, why hasn’t a manufacturer taken a stab at horizontal studio monitors specifically designed to work on the desk and under computer monitors? Surely someone could make these in a proper way with the limitations factored into the design. (MTMs are the only ones that come to mind but they aren’t specifically intended for this.)


----------



## JohnG (Jul 21, 2022)

Emanuel Fróes said:


> do you write two time in the go, or you sinc daw and Sibelius in some way?
> 
> i dont know how comfortable it is, but functio this is the ideal setup, cause it is important to see the whole piece, or many pages of it


The notation is from Digital Performer. I export that window to MusicXLM, then import into a notation program, whether Sibelius or something else.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 21, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> The one thing I don't get: are all of you short or having neck issues, because I see a lot of very (too) low monitors!


I’m 6’11” so I sit on the floor


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 22, 2022)

JohnG said:


> I’m 6’11” so I sit on the floor


I'd suggest lowering the floor and sitting in a chair.


----------

